# Foremanrules........



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2015)

...did he implode again?


----------



## ROID (Oct 18, 2015)

..


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 18, 2015)

I though prince had him killed?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 18, 2015)

That wouldn't surprise me. lol


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 19, 2015)

did he have a gimmick? I thought he was gone for years now


----------



## CG (Oct 19, 2015)

Gfr had a serious meltdown and violated every rule of the forum, as well as human decency.... Iirc


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 19, 2015)

I remember the first time he got banned.  The loser had like 40,000 plus posts in a year.  Prince banned him, zero'ed his post count and changed his screen name to "Jack Ass", lol.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 19, 2015)

JerseyDevil said:


> I remember the first time he got banned.  The loser had like 40,000 plus posts in a year.  Prince banned him, zero'ed his post count and changed his screen name to "Jack Ass", lol.



I remember thinking at one point that I was not sure it was even possible to post that much


----------



## hoyle21 (Oct 19, 2015)

Doesn't he post at MD a lot?   I remember him but barely.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 20, 2015)

JerseyDevil said:


> I remember the first time he got banned.  The loser had like 40,000 plus posts in a year.  Prince banned him, zero'ed his post count and changed his screen name to "Jack Ass", lol.



Jesus that's like over 100 posts a day


----------



## ROID (Oct 20, 2015)

That's dedication. Something you Jews know nothing about.

Anyone remember SuperTed ?


----------



## CG (Oct 20, 2015)

ROID said:


> That's dedication. Something you Jews know nothing about.
> 
> Anyone remember SuperTed ?



The ugly son who disappeared after Gen xxl went down?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 20, 2015)

Anyone remember GFR's side kick Tough Old Man who claimed to be a pre wrestler in the 80's?   Plenty Tough Reaves if I recall.


----------



## ROID (Oct 20, 2015)

Yep. 

I forgot about XXL.

2010 and 2011 were good years here.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 20, 2015)

He had more than a 100 a day, he might have posted from 500 to 1000 a day.


----------



## CG (Oct 20, 2015)

JerseyDevil said:


> Anyone remember GFR's side kick Tough Old Man who claimed to be a pre wrestler in the 80's?   Plenty Tough Reaves if I recall.



I think that motherfucker got banned for scamming everyone, sponsors, members etc, and was revealed to be a shill for hire. I also think he supposedly died too.


----------



## CG (Oct 20, 2015)

ROID said:


> Yep.
> 
> I forgot about XXL.
> 
> 2010 and 2011 were good years here.



Yeah, back when I thought 90% of the accounts on here were scams/shills and I would just get robbed so I was afraid to buy anything.  Now I know that's the truth lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 20, 2015)

ROID said:


> That's dedication. Something you Jews know nothing about.
> 
> Anyone remember SuperTed ?



I remember that arsehole. He got me interested in MENT though.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 20, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> I remember that arsehole. He got me interested in MEN though.



Do tell.


----------



## ROID (Oct 20, 2015)

ha


----------



## Renobodybuilder (Aug 2, 2016)

Man down


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 2, 2016)

ROID said:


> That's dedication. Something you Jews know nothing about.
> 
> Anyone remember SuperTed ?



Lol I do that genxxxl retard


----------



## GFR (Jan 10, 2019)

CG said:


> I think that motherfucker got banned for scamming everyone, sponsors, members etc, and was revealed to be a shill for hire. I also think he supposedly died too.


It was bigbenj who sold fake roids and ripped people off. He was banned from several sites and then he went into hiding. The Tough Old Man rumor about being dead was a gag, he is not dead.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 10, 2019)

TJ Cline said:


> The Tough Old Man rumor about being dead was a gag, he is not dead.



where is that old bastard?


----------



## GFR (Jan 10, 2019)

Prince said:


> where is that old bastard?


He got crazy drunk in Vegas, stayed up for 2 days straight. We got into a fight and I have not spoken to him since, that was about 5 or 6 years ago. 

My guess is he probably just got too old to care about this stuff or got killed in Mexico when out drunk and acting crazy. Whatever the case I wish him well.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 15, 2019)

GFR said:


> He got crazy drunk in Vegas, stayed up for 2 days straight. We got into a fight and I have not spoken to him since, that was about 5 or 6 years ago.
> 
> My guess is he probably just got too old to care about this stuff or got killed in Mexico when out drunk and acting crazy. Whatever the case I wish him well.


----------



## CG (Mar 29, 2019)

GFR said:


> It was bigbenj who sold fake roids and ripped people off. He was banned from several sites and then he went into hiding. The Tough Old Man rumor about being dead was a gag, he is not dead.



Is that really you?

I remember the bigbenj mess, idk if it was here or elsewhere but I saw his user name as banned for being a verified paid shill somewhere. Glad that he?s not actually dead, as far as we know. He wasn?t a bad dude, but did make some bad choices, if the stories were true


----------



## Arnold (Apr 4, 2019)




----------

